# Excel Price Comparison Table



## Panathanaikos80 (Nov 11, 2008)

Excel formula needed!

I am trying to set up a simple price comparison spreadsheet which looks at selling prices on a series of goods from 6 retailers. The formula needs to pull out the price of the cheapest retailer and then compare against the cost price & then advise what markup is being used by that retailer.

Have been looking for something similar for ages, there is probably loads out there just not sure what to search under.

thanks, Panathanaikos80


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Panathanaikos80, and welcome to TSG.

You can build your formula uing the MIN function to extract the lowest number from a list or range of cell and then use some subtraction, division and cell formatting on that value and the cell containing the cost price to get the percentage of markup.

If each of the product's information is in a single row of cells, you can write the formula for one cell. The copy and paste the formula in the remaining cells in the same column. Excel will change the cell references as needed to use the numbers in the given row.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you can post an example of the spreadsheet 
and explain how you would like to compare "i'm sure someone" or I will try and write the formula for you


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

As etaf says, post an example. But also give an idea of the scale of the project.

"a series of goods": it's pointless providing a method that's fine for 20 items but would take forever to set up for (say) 2000 items.


----------

